# Cavalier truck camper???



## terri (Sep 10, 2005)

My husband & I just purchased a truck camper. The only indication that we have found regarding the make was it has "Cavalier" on the front. I can not find anything about this make online. It is a truck camper, and I was able to find another piece of info on the water holding tank that said this company was out of Phoenix, AZ. Has anyone heard of this make?
Another question, I am a novice at RVing and just camping in general. The person selling it to me did tell me that the fridge did not work. I looked inside it and took her word on it. When I got it home, I started checking it out and found that it seems to be just an ice box, although looks like a fridge from the outside. Where is a good place to find a fridge for a truck camper (we have a fridge in our larger pull behind camper, but it is too big for the space)? My husband is hoping to get either a 2-way or 3-way fridge. Any answers you could provide would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Terri


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2005)

Cavalier truck camper???

Hi terri and welcome to the forum. I have seen small fridges in Lowes and other home repair stores but, most are only 110 volt I think. Might also ck some of the big truck stops.  Most any major rv supplier will have them.  might also want to check into salvage yards for cheaper prices but be careful these units don't seem to have a very long life. If yours is just an ice box and it probably is it will take a pretty major job to install a unit that works off propane as it will have to have a flue installed.  If you are not planning on doing any boondocking I would just go with the 110 volt.


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 10, 2005)

Cavalier truck camper???

Welcome to the forum Terri.........You can find a fridge at camping world but it will cost you a bunch. If all you are going to do is camp and what you have is just a "ice box" then why not just buy ice and put in it and go with that. If you camp where there is electric then I would do as C Nash said, buy a small fridge at Lowes and use it. The only problem with that is, what do you do with the things you have until you get to the camp site. The answer is simple. Plug the fridge in the night before at home and put your goodies in. They will stay cold until you get to your campsite and then plug it back in to electric.
I have a 3 way fridge but I also have a electric Cooler that plugs into your cigerette lighter and also 110 electric. I bought it at Walmart for around $50.00. By the way, it also heats.
Good Luck,
turnip42


----------



## s.harrington (Sep 13, 2005)

Cavalier truck camper???

Dometic makes small 2&3 cubic foot refrigerators that are two and three way.  you can get one at any rv parts store but they are kind of spendy.  Sometimes you can find a used one at an RV wrecking yard (ie. www.arizonarvsalvage.com) but make sure they are willing to give you at least a 30 day warranty. Also these refers must be vented top and bottom to the outside, so you may want to have it professionally installed. 
   Cavalier made trailers and campers for several years but are no longer in business.  I think they went out of business in the early to mid 90's


----------



## s.harrington (Sep 13, 2005)

Cavalier truck camper???

Dometic makes small 2&3 cubic foot refrigerators that are two and three way.  you can get one at any rv parts store but they are kind of spendy.  Sometimes you can find a used one at an RV wrecking yard (ie. www.arizonarvsalvage.com) but make sure they are willing to give you at least a 30 day warranty. Also these refers must be vented top and bottom to the outside, so you may want to have it professionally installed. 
   Cavalier made trailers and campers for several years but are no longer in business.  I think they went out of business in the early to mid 90's.


----------



## the_vfox (Sep 18, 2005)

Cavalier truck camper???

http://www.rvupgradestore.com/
http://rvingoutpost.com/

Two places to look at besides camping world


----------

